# Pokemon Island



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to Pokemon Island! Pokemon Island is a place where no humans have ever gone before, where pokemon rule the entire island! So no pesky trainers to bother you, or city smog to block you vision! Come to Pokemon Island, a pokemon's paradice!

Rules:
1 No major Swearing
2 No God modding
3 No Insulting
4 Have Fun

Here is the form

Pokemon:
Apperence:
Personality:
Gender:
Nickname(Optional):
Age(Optional):
Abilities(Optional):
Other(Optional):

Here is mine

Pokemon: Eevee
Apperence: Lighter color than a normal Eevee
Personality: Happy-go-lucky
Gender: Male
Nickname: Evan


----------



## Darksong (Jul 2, 2008)

Pokemon: Dragonair
Apperance: She is longer than most other Dragonair, but other than that, she's normal.
Personality: Sweet and innocent. She never gets angry or mean, and battles with grace. However, she does get annoyed.
Gender: Female
Age: 8
Abilities: She is an aquapothecar, and battles and can heal with the power of water.
Other: none mon


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 2, 2008)

Pokemon: Nidoking
Apperance: His arms, legs and tail are slightly larger than usual. Other than that, he's a normal Nidoking.
Personality: Nidoking is serious and strategic but helps those in need of it. He's a good team member to have by your side.
Gender: What do you think?
Age: 15
Abilities: Nidoking can handle poison in almost every way.
Other: Moves are Double Kick, Earth Power, Sludge Bomb and Megahorn.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

Both accepted! :)


----------



## Zeph (Jul 2, 2008)

Pokemon: Azurill
Appearence: A slightly lighter shade of blue than an ordinary Azurill.
Personality: Bouncy (Literally _and_ metaphorically) and always trying to make otehrs smile, Biba is always ther eto cheer others up.
Gender: Male
Nickname: Biba
Age: 7
Abilities: He can make almost anybody smile with his optimistic, care-free attitude.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

accepted! Once we get 2 more people we will start! :)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 2, 2008)

Pokemon: Ralts
Appearence: His head-horn is Navy Blue, and his helmet is bigger than what is normal.
Personality: Quiet around new people, he, unlike most Ralts, comes out of his shell while in the company of friends.Gender: Male
Nickname: Mark
Age: 13
Abilities: He is in-tune with emotions, and hovers above the ground when happy.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe this will make things more interesting... hopefully you won't all gang up on me though.

Pokemon: Scyther
Nickname: Butch
Gender: Male
Age: 12

Appearance: He's big and muscular, and he has relatively long legs, compared to others of his species

Personality: Butch is your typical bully. He likes to prey on the weaker fellows and gets a thrill out of dominance. Those who give him respect and have proven themselves loyal, he considers part of his 'pack', and will treat them fairly well, even defend them should they get in trouble. All others are fair game though.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok both accepted! I'll start. (By the way entries will still be accepted)

The Eevee awoke late in the day to realise he was hungry. So Eevee went out to find some food in the forest. As he ventured out deeper and deeper into the forest he looked for any sign of food but coulden't seen to find anything. Just then he saw a large pile of berries he concluded that they belonged to someone "I'll only take a few" he thought to himself. With hesatation he took a pawful of berries and swiftly ran out of the forest. He heard a rusling noise in the bush that startled him. Something lept out of the bush and let out a loud roar. Eevee ran as fast as he could but could not escape the strange figure shrouded in the darkness of the forest. Finnaly he saw a light and ran for it. He finnaly escaped the strange creature and tried to catch his breath. He looked at the berries he had worked so hard for and saw that they where squished to the point where Eevee's paw was stained a dark purple.


----------



## Lili (Jul 2, 2008)

Pokemon: Buneary
Apperence: a peach colored Bunearys, with orange ears.
Personality: Very polite and naive, she likes ice cream. Her ears are unusually large and drag along on the ground.
Gender: Female
Nickname: Creme
Age: 6
Abilities: She 
Other: If she flaps her ears, she can stay in flight for a short time. She also calls people, 'Mr.' or 'Miss'.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

(Accepted)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

Nickname: Blaziking
Pokemon: Munchlax
Appearence: Blaziking is like any other Munchlax, except the yellow parts of his skin are slightly darker.
Personality: Blaziking is extremely upbeat, tends to be a little air-headed and gullible. He is very smart, however. Blaziking says that he has only felt sad 4 times in his life.
Gender: Male
Age: 13
Abilities: Blaziking has an excellent cooking ability and is very intelligent.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

(Accepeted)


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 2, 2008)

A Scyther navigated his way through the trees in the forest. Seeing an Eevee in the clearing up ahead, trying to catch his breath, the Scyther walks up to him, standing tall behind him. A smirk is pasted on the giant bug's face.

"Well well, what have we here? Out of breath, little one?" He speaks in a sarcastic tone, bending down so that his head's only about a foot away from the Eevee. "What that on your paw? Berry juice? Did you find some nice berries, little guy? Or maybe you stole them, and the fact you're out of breath is because you were trying to escape someone's wrath, is that it?"

The Scyther stands back up straight, looking down upon the Eevee in front of him. "What's your name, kid?"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

Blaziking grimaced at the map. He turned to his friend, Tokomo, a Weedle, who was following him. "I do believe that we are lost."

"What? You said you knew exactly where the giant mound of berries were!" Tokomo shouted angrily.

"Well it's harder when you're trying to work things out on a map, you know?" Blaziking said.

"I don't believe this," Tokomo said. Blaziking looked back at the map, and looked up again.

"Yup, definately lost," Blaziking said. "Let's head in that direction!" Blaziking said, pointing in a random direction. Tokomo rolled his eyes and followed Blaziking. Surprisingly, by going this direction, they moments later found the giant mound of berries. Even more surprising, there was a Scyther confronting an Eevee. Blaziking stared at the scene oddly.

"Hello folks!" he said cheerfully. Tokomo rolled his eyes again.

((OOC: Tokomo is a side character))


----------



## Lili (Jul 2, 2008)

The Buneary was hopping along happily in the forest(that sounds really cheesy) until she heard a voice.
"Huh?" She said, before she tripped on her ears.
"Silly things!" Creme said, then started hopping agian.
She saw a big Scyther and an Eevee, the Scyther asking the Eevee what his name was.
"I wonder if they want to be friends..." She thought out loud.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

"I'm outta here!" Tokoma said, taking the map from Blaziking and going away. Blaziking walked towards the two Pokemon talking.

"Watcha doin?" he asked.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

"Evan" he said. The Eevee glanced at his paw and said 

"I found some berries in the forest and something started to chase me" Evan said.

 "They weren't _your_ berries where they I hope" Evan replied Inosently. All of a sudden a quiet roar came from Evan's belly

 "I don't supose you have any food on you, I'm starving!" The Eevee said with a slight smile.


----------



## Lili (Jul 2, 2008)

Creme decided to hop out to greet the three Pokemon.
"Hello. I'm Creme." She said with a curtsy. 
"Who are you guys?" She asked.


----------



## Nope (Jul 2, 2008)

Pokemon: Luxio
Apperence: Normal Luxio, exept only 3 points on his tailstar.
Personality: Serious, not one of the very playful types. He likes to fight and win. He can be very mean, but not really physically hurting. He likes to lead, but only small groups. He is forgetful of small, unimportant things. He don't trust any pokèmon, only his friend Iron (Is my brother who's probably going to join too)
Gender: Male
Nickname(Optional): X-Ray
Age(Optional): 15 human years.
Abilities(Optional): Rivalry as ability. His fur glows when in danger.
Other(Optional): He was born in Johto, but managed to escape with Iron and a Fearow to Pokèmon Island. His best friend is Iron.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

(Accepted)
"Huh?" Questioned the Eevee.

 He turned around and saw a buneary with unusuly long ears "oh hi Cream! my names Evan, and this is... uh... what is your name?" Said Evan turning to the syther.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 2, 2008)

Seeing a mini crowd gather, the Scyther looks around for a moment to see just who else is around. There happened to be a Munchlax and a Weedle in front of him, and when he heard the word 'friend,' he turned his head to see a Buneary. It was just a bit too much company for comfort, but the Scyther tried to remain cool. 

The Munchlax and Buneary, obviously not shy or timid, approached, and finally the Eevee spoke, revealing himself to be hungry. The Scyther then spoke out, announcing to the others. "Listen, you can call me Butch. This is my section of the woods. You're either with me, or you're trespassing, got it?" 

He then turned most of his attention to the Eevee, lowering his head toward him. "So you're hungry, huh? Well, I happen to be hungry too. And I did put out those berries you saw, just to lure unsuspecting visitors like yourself. But you know what? I don't eat berries..." 

He watches to see how the Eevee reacts.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

"OOH!! So you're an AXE-MURDERER!!" Blaziking said excitedly when he heard the Scyther talk about how he set the berries out to lure Pokemon. "I've never met an axe murderer, I hear they're not oh-so friendly. Oh well." Blaziking looked at the berries. "It's a shame you don't eat these; they go great in salads!"


----------



## Lili (Jul 2, 2008)

"Oh, I'm sorry I trespassed, Mr. Butch. Please forgive me." She said.
"And.. what do you eat, then? Magikarp?" She giggled, then stopped as it hit her.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

"Huh?" Said Evan turning around

"Oh hi Cream! I'm Evan and this is...uh... what is your name anyway?" Evan said turning back to the syther


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

"His name is Butch!" Blaziking said enthusiastically. He turned to Butch. "Your nickname will be Malaria!" Blaziking said matter-of-factily.


----------



## Lili (Jul 2, 2008)

Creme turned to the Munchlax. 
"What's you're name, mister?" She asked.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 2, 2008)

The Scyther smirked as he saw how excited the Munchlax got at his story. He patted him on the back of the head, in a friendly fashion with the side of one of his blades. 

"You know what, I like you, kid. I'm gonna call you Chomper. As for what I eat?" He turns toward the Buneary. "I don't know... those ears are looking pretty good right about now... the longer the better, don't you think?"

He holds his blade about level with the base of one of her ears, but rather than make any strikes, he just starts to laugh


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

((This is insanely fun))

Blaziking began laughing with Malaria. "Why are we laughing?" he asked naively. "My name's Blaziking! My friend Tokomo mostly calls me You Idiot, but my real name is Blaziking!"


----------



## Nope (Jul 2, 2008)

X-Ray was going out on a little stroll in the forest nearby his cave, when he heard voices.
"Who's there?" He growled as fiercly as possible. He hid behind a bush, but jumped out to see many pokèmon standing beside a huge heap of berries.
"Berries!" He shouted, and began eating berries. He had always loved berries.
"And who are you?" He stared at the pokèmon.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

Blaziking stopped laughing and shot a glare at the Luxio that appeared.

"Did you not just hear my above talking?" he asked sharply. "I'm Blaziking, this is Malaria, er, Butch, that's Evan AKA Fluff Snuff, and that's Cream and I'll give her a nickname when I think of one."


----------



## Lili (Jul 2, 2008)

Creme nervously laughed as the Butch lifted one of her ears.
"Sadly, Mr. Butch, I don't take kindly to haveing my ears eaten." She said, nervously.
"And, it's nice to meet you, Mr. Blaziking and Mr. Evan." She curtsied to the Munchlax and Eevee.
The Buneary jumped about two feet into the air when a Luxio appeared out of thin air.


----------



## Nope (Jul 2, 2008)

X-Ray stopped eating, and looked at the Munchlax.
"A nickname? Really? How exciting..." he said sarcastic. "Whats _your_ nickname?


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

"wait so you wan't to eat me?! Don't eat me!"Evan pleaded. Just then Evan gathered up all his courage and lept up and tackled the syther and bit his leg as hard as the Eevee could. Hoping the syther woulden't strike back


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 2, 2008)

The Ralts, Mark, had been watching the group ever since he had picked up on the distress of the little Eevee. Clearly, the creature had calmed down, but Mark was intrigued by what was happening below. The Scyther, who Mark was resonably sure was named Butch, was being bitten by Evan. 
      Mark decided to introduce himself, and also make a point. "You know," he said loudly through the trees. Teleporting into the middle of the gathering, he finished,"There really is no point in biting. Unless there's a battle going on! I like battles. My name's Mark."


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 2, 2008)

The Scyther turned and approached the Luxio. "Let me correct my friend here. My name's Butch, he's Chomper, and the others are Lunch 1 and Lunch 2." He points to the Munchlax first, then to the Eevee and Buneary respectively. The Eevee seemed to be trying to attack him. "Chomper," Butch calls on the Munchlax. "Why don't you show me what you can do... I'll give ya some berries as a reward." He points to the Eevee.

(Hehe, so many posts, so quickly, it's hard to keep up with them all)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

"OOH!! Are we eating Scyther for lunch? I can make a nice Scyther / Berry dinner!" Blaziking said excitedly. He turned to the Luxio. "Bobo (That's your new nickname friend!) get some berries!" With that Munchlax bit the Scyther's leg, then stopped and lifted his head up. "Mmm, Malaria, your leg needs more salt. I think I have some in my bag." Blaziking reached into the bag he was carrying and took out a small salt shaked. "AHA!" Blaziking then sprinkled salt onto Malaria's leg.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 2, 2008)

The Scyther growls, slapping the Munchlax with the side of his blade. "Not me, you idiot, the Eevee."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

"Say what?" Blaziking asked, still pouring salt on Malaria's leg. "But I don't eat other Pokemon!" He stared at the salt he was pouring. "Usually," he quickly added. "Plus Eevee and Buneary never taste too good."


----------



## Lili (Jul 2, 2008)

At being called 'dinner', Creme started to freak out, but she tried to keep calm. Mr. Butch was joking. Why would someone want to eat her?
When Evan attacked Butch's leg, Creme hopped over to the Eevee.
"Mr. Evan! Why'd you do that?" She yelled, right before a Ralts appeared.
_Wow, look at all of us!_


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

Blaziking snapped his fingers. "I know! Luxio meat is actually very tasty if you add salt and Pecha Berry juice! It's delicious!" He turned to Bobo. "Hey! Bobo! We want to eat you! Is that okay?" Then Blaziking turned to see a Ralts drop down in front of the group. "I will call you Squishy!"


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 2, 2008)

Butch shakes his head and pulls his legs away from the two, walking a few feet away. He watches 'Chomper' 'playing' with the Luxio next, and grins. He groans a bit, feeling some pain from being bitten, but tries to hide that fact. Butch then crouches down next to the Buneary, whispering to her. "... Maybe because you're so fluffy, you'll be first..."


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

Evan ignored the voice that was talking to him and thought that the bite wasn't hurting him so he stopped biting and lept from the ground and used quick attack. Jumping from place to place, to fast for anyone to see clearly, and struck syther's head, he jumped down gasping.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

"Whatever. But my favorite dish of all is Scyther with a marinade of Pecha, Oran, and Sitrus berry juice, barbequed with salt and pepper to season," Blaziking said, with his mouth literally over flowing with water. "Hey!" he said, letting all the water out on the ground in front of him. "You're a Scyther! SIC EM BOYS!!" Blaziking said, gesturing to the others in the group.


----------



## Lili (Jul 2, 2008)

Creme just stared at Blaziking. As he yelled like a maniac. After about two minutes of just staring at the Munchlax, she turned her attention to the hungry Scyther.
"I... I don't taste very good. Trust me." She stammered while back away from him.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

Blaziking sighed. "Gutnorsomhemoroobageejeebedoofilia, that's your nickname cream, I already told him that you don't taste good." He turned to Malaria. "So, can we eat you?" Blaziking asked.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 2, 2008)

As he was suddenly hit back in the head by the Eevee, Butch jumps to his feet and jumps over to the Eevee, growling. His wings spread open. "Are you ASKING to be killed?" He stares down at the Eevee, looking rather angry? Turning for just a moment to the Munchlax, he states coldly, "No. Back off."


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

Evan cought his breath and started to bite the syther on the place he bit the syther before. This time he felt stronger and clenched down as hard as he could.


----------



## Lili (Jul 2, 2008)

"Gutnorsomhemoroobageejeebedoofilia? Um.. okay?" Creme said, not knowing whether to take it as a compliment or offensively.
As Evan bit down on Butch, Creme took this as the opportunity to run, but she was paralyzed with fear of the Eevee getting hurt while she was gone.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

"Yes. Your name now is Gutnorsomhemoroobageejeebedoofilia, or Gutnorsomhemoroobageejeebedoofili for short," Blaziking said as if it were the greatest thing on earth. "And Malaria, why can't we eat you? I'll give you some if you let us!" _That'll trick him!_


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 2, 2008)

"Argh!" Butch felt the Eevee latched onto his leg again. It seemed apparent that the Eevee wasn't getting his message. Butch suddenly slashed down at him with one of his blades.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

As Eevee felt more confident than ever he was shrouded in a blinding white light. Evan let go of biting the syther, and narroly avoiding a slash attack too. When the light fadded Evan looked very different indeed. He evolved into a Leafeon!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

"Oh, my, gosh," Blaziking said with a valley girl accent. "You, like, totally, like, evolved! That is so, like, awesomely amazing! I mean, like, oh my god! You look so totally like, awesome!" He turned to Malaria and snapped his fingers in a Z formation. "What now brotha?"


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 2, 2008)

Speaking to the Munchlax, Butch replied when the Eevee finally let go of his leg. "Why don't you go eat yourself? You got plenty of you to go around. Huh?" He then noticed the white light encompassing the Eevee, and took a step back. The Scyther watched the evolution, staring as the Eevee finally became a Leafeon.

"Wow, impressive..." Seeing it wouldn't be so easy now, Butch tries another approach. "Hey, you got a lot of guts, kid... I don't think I'll eat you afterall. Why don't you stick around, and we can hang out." He then heard the Munchlax going on and on about something. "Shut up, Chomper.."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

((This has to be the most fun RPG ever))

"Goodness Malaria! Eat myself? I'm not insane!" Blaziking said.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

Evan, Still in shock, he heard the syther said that he wanted to befriend him so he said "Thanks" Evan wanted to say more but there was nothing more to be said


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 2, 2008)

"Maybe, but you are plump and juicy... I bet you'd go well between two slices of bread, and covered in berry jam... " The Scyther smirks, licking his lips. Then everything went out...

(too bad Scyther's 4x resistant to grass though, huh?)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

"Mmm, you know what Malaria? I sound pretty good! If only I wasn't myself then I wouldn't eat me." Blaziking paused. "Did that sound weird to anyone else?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 2, 2008)

Nidoking sauntered through the forest. He had been hungry the last few days; there was barely any food to go around. Then, Nidoking heard voices of Pokemon. Following them, he came to a Munchlax, a Buneary, a Leafeon, and a Scyther. They seemed to bickering around about something. With his stomach growling, Nidoking confronted them. "Hello, my name is Nidoking. What's going on here?" he asked. He looked around at the Pokemon, eyeing them with interest. He stepped up behind the Buneary. "Well, you are a cute one. how about naming you food? You're so cute I could eat you." He was followed by a loud growl from his belly.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

"We're discussing whether or not to eat each other!" Blaziking said joyfully. "This is Bobo, that's Malaria, that's Squishy, that's Fluff Snuff, and over there is Gutnorsomhemoroobageejeebedoofilia (Or Gutnorsomhemoroobageejeebedoofili for short), and I'm Blaziking! I'm going to call you Obscene!!!" Blaziking said excitedly.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 2, 2008)

As he woke back up, Butch noticed a Nidoking approaching the group, particularly the Buneary. This was serious, he thought, and he held up a claw to the Leafeon and Munchlax to request a pause. Butch stood up and approached the Nidoking.

"You've got some nerve. That Buneary is mine. Leave at once."


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

Evan thought to himself that he woulden't be able to do much damage so he said "Nighty-night" With an evil smile. He quickly pulled out a leaf from his side and put it to his mouth. He made a wonderful melody with it, such a wonderful sound, that it put Nidoking alseep.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 2, 2008)

Can we still join? If so..

Pokemon: Swellow
Appearance: Regular Swellow
Personality: She's cheerful, but likes to annoy people. Friendly and usually nice, and loves to have friendly fights. Proud of her singing voice. She makes friends easily. Usually confused and groggy when she wakes up after sleeping, and easily annoyed then.
Gender: Female
Nickname(Optional): Medea
Age(Optional): 12
Abilities(Optional): An extremely good singer, and proud of it.
Other(Optional): Nothing.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

"Are you insinuating that you want to eat Buneary?" Blaziking said, astonished. "Don't eat her! Eat Paris Hilton! She's more nutritious!"


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

OCC:Yes you can still join and your accepted


----------



## Darksong (Jul 2, 2008)

Dragonair ((also)) flew through the branches of the trees, and when she saw a crowd of Pokèmon, she landed. She heard the Scyther say something about eating another Pokèmon.
 "Hey!" she cried. "What are you doing to these little ones? Eating them just isn't right." Of course, that was her opinion, but she didn't like watching a Pokèmon being killed. Then, the Nidoking said something about eating the Buneary. "All these crazy predators... can't we all just get along?"
 Then she turned her head to the Munchlax, who introduced everyone. Apparently the Pokèmon were Bobo, Malaria, Squishy, Fluff Snuff, and a really long name. It sounded something like "Gut nnor some hemo-roo buggy jeebedoo feel ya."
 Dragonair figured that Malaria was the Scyther. "Malaria, why are you bulling these Pokèmon?"


----------



## Nope (Jul 2, 2008)

"Bobo!" X-Ray jumped out of the pile of berries and tackled the Munchlax "Never, _Never_ call me Bobo!" He growled in Chomper's face, then let him go. He did'nt notice the Eevee evolve.
He saw a Nidoking approach. 
"Greetings, Nidoking." X-Ray always had respect for pokèmon taller than himself, like Nidoking and Scyther.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, another one. This was just great... Just how many Pokemon were going to show up? Butch knew he couldn't fight them all, and he really didn't want to fight more than he had to. He sighed and spoke to the Dragonair. 

"Listen, I didn't go asking for everyone to come. I'm just protecting my turf. Besides, I wasn't born some goody-goody herbivore, ya know."


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 2, 2008)

Turning to the food-crazed Munchlax, Mark said," A. Don't call me Squishy." He turned to the others. "B. Things are getting kind of crazy around here." He Psychicked the Leafeon and Buneary's ears shut. "And C., Goodnight!" The blue horned Ralts Sang at the top of his voice, and grabbed the paws of the Leafeon and Creme. Mark then Teleported a distance away, to the beach. Feeling drained of strength, he said," Wake me in an hour..." He then plopped down on the sand and promptly went to sleep.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

Evan thought that syther had made a good point "Your right, I'm leaving. I'll go to the beaches to relax for a while, It's been a long day" Evan said as he ran happily to the beach.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 2, 2008)

((Slight character control there, Yanmega. You have to wait until I say I fell asleep. Anyway, Mark Sang, so we're asleep.))

((Can we skip forward to when we wake up?))

Nidoking was awakened after the Sing attack. It must have been a half hour later now. He turned and looked around, but the Buneary, Leafeon and Ralts were gone. "Rats," Nidoking grumbled and turned to the sleeping Munchlax. It couldn't hear him, but he spoke anyway. After lifting it up with one hand halfway around his body, he spoke to him. "Look, _punk_. You will _not_ call me Obscene. I'm getting tired of nicknames like that and it would please me if you stopped." The Poison Pokemon sighed and placed Blaziking back on the ground in his original position. He sat down with his back to the Pokemon.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

OCC: Sorry Metallic Deoxys


----------



## Darksong (Jul 2, 2008)

Dragonair wasn't slightly moved at the Scyther's statement. "Well, I think you'd be a better hunter if you snuck up on your prey instead of confronting it first." She noticed the sky getting dark and, without waiting for an answer, flew back above the canopy and dove into the ocean for some rest.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 2, 2008)

The Scyther yawns and sits up. "What just happened?" He looks around at the others, noticing several Pokemon missing. "Now where did they run off to?" He sighs. "I guess the fun's just about over..."


----------



## Nope (Jul 2, 2008)

X-Ray woke up from the sing attack. "What... What just happened?" He yawned. God, I'm hungry."
He looked for the pile of berries, but could'nt find them. "Where's the berries? Theire gone!"
_Probably some damn Pdgeys have taken them... _He thought.


----------



## Lili (Jul 2, 2008)

Creme looked down at the Ralts, then looked up at Evan, now a Leafeon running around the beach. The rabbit Pokemon ran off after him.
_I still can't believe that everyone wants to eat me..._


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 3, 2008)

Evan decided that while mark was asleep he would explore the beach a bit. Evan trotted around the beach and saw a dragonair splash into the ocean. A small wave of water crashed on the beach and washed away some sand to reveal an old tattered paper rolled up like a tube. Evan unrolled in it and he scanned it. "Wow! a treasure map!" Exclaimed Evan. So he walked back to the sleeping Ralts and the Buneary. "Look guys, I found a treasure map!!!" And awated a responce


----------



## Lili (Jul 3, 2008)

"Cool. I've always wanted to find buried treasure." Creme said, making sure to keep her voice low so that she wouldn't wake up the Ralts.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 3, 2008)

"Oh yea... I should whisper" Evan said taking out the map and showing it to cream

"Ok now this map says to go to mountins first, Thats good because the mountins aren't to far from here."Evan said pointing to the mountins


----------



## Lili (Jul 3, 2008)

Creme looked to where the Leafeon was pointing, then looked back at the Ralts. 
"How about we head to the mountains, *after* he wake up?" She asked.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 3, 2008)

"Oh right, I guess I was a little to eager" said Evan


----------



## Lili (Jul 3, 2008)

"That's okay, we just have to wait for Mr. Mark to wake up." Creme said, then flopped down on the sand and closed her eyes, the sound of the waves comforting her.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 3, 2008)

Marks eyes popped open, not that anybody could tell. Sitting up, he pulled a Watmel berry out of the pouch on his waist. "Anybody want a piece?" he asked, chopping up wedges with his Psycho Cut. Pulling a slice out for himself, Mark said,"Did anybody _else_ think those guys were crazy? 'Specially the Munchlax. Hope you guys don't mind that I teleported you." Seeing the map, he asked,"What's _that?"_


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

"Well then," Blaziking said, "over the night I've given much thought about the nicknames I gave to Bobo, Obscene, and Squishy, thus I decided that I will change them. Bobo, you will be known as Bobobo-bo-bobo, Obscene, you will be known as Obese, and Squishy shall be known as REALLY SQUISHY!!! Oh, and ze Dragonair shall be known as Rat Face. You have all signed legal documents and are all bound to your nicknames. See?" Blaziking held up a fancy legal document with everyone else's names on it. "So, anyways, who wants treasure??"


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 3, 2008)

"I want a piece please" Evan said happily

"I Don't mind, I was headed here anyway"

"Oh I found a tresure map on the seashore, it's leading to the mountins! Cream and I where wating for you to wake up but it looks like she is relaxing so I don't want to bother him" Evan Said


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

"Wait, Watmel berry?" Blaziking asked. He saw Really Squishy with one, cut into pieces. "IT'S MINE ALL MINE MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!" Blaziking lunged at Really Squishy and sat on him, taking the Watmel berry and eating it. "Yum yum yum."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

Nidoking slapped himself on the forehead, careful to avoid his thorns. He ran over to Blaziking, who was sitting on "Really Squishy," and picked him up once again. "OBESE?! That is IT, Blaziking!" He lost his temper and aimed a Megahorn right in the middle of the Munchlax's torso.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

The Megahorn hit dead on. Unfortunately...

"Heehee! That tickles! Do it again Obese!!!" Blaziking said eagerly.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

Nidoking growled. "How do I get you to STOP CALLING ME THAT NAME!?" Nidoking thought of something that might work. He set the Munchlax on the ground, pinpointed his target and aimed a double kick more toward Blaziking's neck.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

It hit perfectly.

"Mmm, nice massage! Keep doing it Obese!" Blaziking said warmly.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

Dragonair jetted out of the waves once more, and sang her morning song. It was really just a bunch of Latias-like sounds, but she still called it her morning song. But then, when she heard what Blaziking was going to call her, she flitted over. _RAT FACE!?_ She gasped when she saw the contract thing. "But I never signed anything! Besides, I can't write!" It was the only thing she could think of to defend herself.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 3, 2008)

(Hem, Hem: Blaziking, Mark, Creme, and Evan were teleported to the beach. You guys are in the FOREST. I'll just ignore the post where you stole my Watmelly goodness.)

Mark handed out the slices, took the remaining parts of the berry, and squeezed the juice out into a big canteen. He placed what was left on the sand. Pulling out some Pecha Berry powder, he poured water and the powder into the canteen. He replaced the cap, then shook the canteen. As a Wingull swooped down to pick up the remains of the berry, Mark jumped up into a tree. "Tell me when you two are ready to go. By the way, I can cook pretty well, and would like to know if you two are allergic to anything."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

Blaziking held up the document that had everyone's signatures. "You did too sign it! And here it says that you must obey the nicknames and they will be your nicknames forever. I asked you all to sign it last night when you were sleeping!"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

((I know. Dragonair came out of the ocean after sleeping there.))
"That doesn't make sense," Dragonair commented. "I sleep at the bottom of the ocean. If you went underwater, that paper would get too soggy to sign. Plus, the sea-floor is too deep for anyone to go because no one can hold their breath for that long [Dragonair can breathe in the water, I think]! Besides, if you _did_ manage to get to the bottom of the ocean, you couldn't drag me back up because my weight combined with yours would make us sink back to the bottom!"
_Ha,_ she thought, _no loopholes_. At least she hoped that was true.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

Nidoking remembered the contract, and was frustrated how none of his attacks could work on Blaziking. "I never signed any contract. There's nothing to write with in this forest, and there's nowhere to get paper. Besides, my hands are too big to grip anything to write with. Not to mention the fact that YOU CAN'T WRITE WHILE YOU'RE ASLEEP." _Grr... stupid Munchlax..._


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

Blaziking laughed. "I have photo evidence though!" Blaziking took out pictures of Obscene and Rat Face signing the contract. "See? You signed it! And I don't have a computer so they weren't photoshopped!"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

"WHAT? INSANE!" Dragonair cried. "Besides, we don't have cameras!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

Nidoking growled again. He began to activate Earth Power underneath where Blaziking was sitting. "Hey, Blaziking! Obese says that there's buried food just under your feet!"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

"That's great! But I've had nausea, dirarhea, heartburn, and indigestion all morning, so I'm not really in the mood for food," Blaziking said, sadly. "But hey! Here's the camera!" Blaziking took out a large, old fashioned camera. "See? I bought it on E-Bay!"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

It was Dragonair's turn to be annoying. "What's eBay? Are we standing on it? But no, this is a beach, not a bay. Oh well. Yay, we're on eBay!" She used her tail as a pogo stick to jump around in circles. "eBay, eBay, eBay... Oh, wait, what about YayBay? I like YayBay!"
_At this pace, this whole island will be full of crazy Pokemon!_


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

Blaziking's face exploded into a grin. "OH MY GOSH RAT FACE!! WE HAVE SO MUCH IN COMMON!!! Will you marry me?" Blaziking asked happily.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

Nidoking was getting very annoyed with this Munchlax. "Listen, stupid Pokemon. I will not be called obese and I will not have any more of this silly nonsense." Then, Earth Power erupted below Blaziking. Nidoking turned to see Dragonair bouncing around, and he grabbed her by the neck, but not so tight that he strangled her. "I've had enough of this craziness and I will not have you bouncing around and _spreading it._ Understood?"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

Dragonair whispered, "I was just trying to see if it worked." She immediately shed her skin, sliding out of Nidoking's grasp. She replied to Blaziking, "Sorry, we're not in the same breeding group." She made herself sound disappointed, but in fact she hated the idea. _I hope this disappoints him so that he won't be so ANNOYING._ In her thoughts, she emphasized the word "annoying."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

As Dragonair slipped out of Nidoking's grasp, he said, "Oh," still frozen in the same position. Then, he turned toward the two Pokemon. One that pretended to be crazy and one that was officially out of his mind. "Great Arceus, Blaziking, I wish you were far away from here so that you couldn't bother me." Nidoking tried another technique on Blaziking, shooting a long-distance Sludge Bomb at the Munchlax and barely going over Dragonair's head.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 3, 2008)

((What the aaaaRGH! how do you pOst so quickly?????? I was gone one night and there's been 6 pages posted already!))

With a yawn, the small blue Pokémon awoke and looked out at the world from in the hollow he was sleeping in. He smiled and jumped out of the hole in the tree, then, using the large ball at the end of his tail which he was always sitting on like a space-hopper, he bounced over to a pool of water and drank from it deeply.

Biba the Azurill looked around the woodland area he lived in. It was quite small - at least, it would look so to most Pokémon, but Bib was so small it was huge to him - with a few other inhabitants, mainly Bug-types and bird-like Pokémon.

He turned on the spot and bounced off, away from his little clearing and throguh the trees. He didn't know why he had made this abrupt decision, but he did it anwyay. Maybe he'd find some friends!


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 3, 2008)

Evan yawned as he woke up. and realised he fell asleep last night he felt hungry to he thought for a moment to were he could get some food. Then it hit him, there was still some watamel berry left from last night. So he found the only slice left of watemel berry. It tasted a little funny at fist but he maneged to eat it. After this he just sat wating for the rest.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

"That's okay Rat Face!" Blaziking said excitedly. "We don't have to BREED." Then he was hit dead on with the Sludge Bomb. "Heehee! That tickles! Did you know I have an I.Q of that of the average Alakazam?" Blaziking asked.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

"Well," Dragonair said to the Munchlax. "What did you say your name was again?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

Nidoking slapped his forehead, and then roared in frustration. He wished he could tear up the contract, but he didn't have the heart to do it. All of his attacks felt good to the Munchlax. Why couldn't Nidoking hit him just once?
Wait... what about the mouth? When the talkative Blaziking was speaking, snoring or eating would probably be the best time to do so. Only now, Nidoking was less steamed, so he walked over to Blaziking? "Want another massage?" he asked, being truthful.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

"My name's...uh...uh...Blaziking! Right!" Blaziking said thoughtfully. He turned to Obese. "No thanks Obese; I'm not in the mood for one."

"Blaziking!" a voice from the opposite end of the beach yelled. Blaziking turned to see a Beautifly flying towards him.

"Crunchy! Hi!" Blaziking said excitedly. The Beautifly came over to him.

"Blissey Spears finished signing the restraining order against you, here it is," the Beautifly said, handing a legal document to Blaziking. He squealed excitedly.

"YAY!! AUTOGRAPHED MERCHANDISE!!! I'M SO HAPPY!!" Blaziking said, squeezing the paper. "Hey, Crunchy, these Pokemon don't believe that I'm as smart as an Alakazam! Tell em!" 'Crunchy' sighed.

"What are their names?" she asked.

"The Nidoking's name is Obese, and Rat Face is the Dragonair," Blaziking said in a matter-of-fact tone.

"Not the names I would've chosen," Crunchy muttered.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

"Oh," she said to Blaziking, and she turned to the Beautifly. "No, actually, we're just Dragonair and Nidoking." She didn't want to cause too much trouble. "I'll be right back." She looked at the three Pokemon and flew off to the far edge of the forest. There, a Noctowl, Farfetch'd, Tyrogue and Ninetales were gathered. They didn't seem to notice Dragonair. The four Pokemon were staring over a deep canyon. 
"Uh, hi," Dragonair said. 
They all looked back at her. The Ninetales said, "Who's this?"
Dragonair was beginning to get nervous. "Uh, Happy Birthday!" she said to the Noctowl and flew away, back to the beach.
The Noctowl looked puzzled. "How did she know it was my birthday?"
 "It is?" The Farfetch'd asked. 
 The Tyrogue looked at the Noctowl. "This is something to celebrate!" But did nothing else.

Meanwhile, back at the beach, Dragonair told everyone, "I just went to say Happy Birthday to a certain Noctowl..."
(guess the reference :D no you don't need to, it's hard anyway unless you use logic, and you have to know about a certain something...)


----------



## Lili (Jul 3, 2008)

Creme woke up and looked up at her Leafeon friend.
"Good morning, Mr. Evan." She said, yawning.
Her stomach growled.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 3, 2008)

"Good-morning" Evan said in a cheerful tone. Evan heard the Buneary's stomach growl and said "Oh, I ate the last of the watemel berry this morning and I got to say, it wasn't very good. It tasted a bit rotten from being left out overnight" Said Evan

Evan looked around and spotted a small tree " look there's some pamtre berries over there" He said pointing to the tree. Evan used razor leaf to slice the berries off the tree and ran back with eight berries in his paw. "here" Evan said offering the berries to Cream


----------



## Nope (Jul 3, 2008)

X-Ray started to follow a trail of berries the Pidgeys had left behind. Soon, he found himself at a beach with a Dragonair, Nidoking, and... that _damn_ Blaziking!
He approached them, and saw Blaziking holding something "Wuzzat?" He asked.

_That Munchlax better have stopped calling me Bobo by now, or I'll tear him apart._ He thought, grinning at "the tearing apart" part.


----------



## Lili (Jul 3, 2008)

Creme nodded her head respectfully.
"Thank you, Mr. Evan." She said, before taking the berries and eating them.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

"See you," Dragonair said to Blaziking, and dove off into the ocean once more.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 4, 2008)

"Ah! Bobobo-bo-bo-bobo!" Blaziking said upon the arrival of X-Ray. "So good of you to join us. Anyways, I have here a legal document upon which you signed me the rights to your name, and therefore your new name is Bobobo-bo-bo-bobo!" Blaziking smiled gleefully. "Oh! And did you know I'm smarterer than the average Alakazam?" he asked.

"Believe it kid," Beautifly said to the Luxio.


----------



## Nope (Jul 4, 2008)

"Bobo-bo... whatever. You shall not call me Bobo or Bobobobobo or anything. My name is _X-Ray_! And if you can't understand that you are certainly not smarter not smarter than a stupid Alakazam either. And it's not "smarterer" it's smarter." He growled at Blaziking the Munchlax. "And I have not signed anything. Not at all."
He looked at the Munchlax, then turned to the Beautifly. "Who are you? Another stupid friend of Blaziking?" He laughed hard, then got serious again. "And I'm not a kid! I'm soon going to evolve into a powerful Luxray! And then you wont dare mess with me!" He grinned.

_I hate such noobs... They are'nt like the Nidoking or like Butch. They're cool... and powerful._


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 4, 2008)

Butch approached the group of Pokemon and, in the blink of an eye, slashes apart the Munchlax's 'legal document' into shreds. He stood up behind the Munchlax. "I thought I smelled blubber here... What are you up to today, huh?" He yawned for just a moment, wings folded at his back


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 4, 2008)

Blaziking stared at the torn up document. "It's a good thing that I have a backup copy! And it's indestructable paper!" Crunchy slapped her head.

"Ayiyiyi," she muttered. She turned back to the Luxio. "Let me ask you, what level are you at? Hmm?" she asked tauntingly. "Plus, he is smarter than the average Alakazam. He just doesn't show it. And he has proof of you all signing the contract." She held up more photos of everyone signing the things in their sleep. "You can trust me; I'm sane." Blaziking jumped next to X-Ray.

"I'm so glad we're friends Bobobo-bo-bo-bobo~!" Blaziking said happily.


----------



## Lili (Jul 4, 2008)

Meanwhile, Creme was wondering what the other Pokemon were doing, especially Butch. The Scyther scared her, but he was a very... interesting, shall we say, character.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 4, 2008)

Nidoking remembered his nickname. _Obese. Obese..._
He stepped up next to Butch and X-Ray. Then he shot a glare at Crunchy. "Even I don't taunt people like _that_. Remember that every Pokemon that has a next form evolves at some time. And when X-Ray's time comes, he might just beat you up for that." Nidoking  laughed. "And I've had enough of the nickname game, Blaziking. I don't see why you have to be so happy." ((Reminds me of Sakura, in a few of the Naruto theme songs... I've even changed two words to "happy, happy" in the third one.))


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 4, 2008)

"Oh Obese! You never cease to amaze me! But how can a level 30 Luxray beat a level 97 Munchlax that knows Earthquake? Hmm??" Blaziking asked.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 4, 2008)

Butch smirks, knowing that the Munchlax was even more talk than he was. He meanwhile jumps, landing quickly behind the nearby Buneary. "Well well, did you get enough sleep?" He gives a toothy grin, though doesn't make any sudden moves


----------



## Darksong (Jul 4, 2008)

Dragonair was underwater, thinking all the while. _I need to train really hard so I can get strong enough to defeat that Blaziking in a match... But I wonder, how could he withstand even_ Nidoking's _attacks?_
 She leaped out of the water and asked, "Anyone up for a mock battle?"


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 4, 2008)

Evan saw a dragonair leap out of the water and ask for a battle, He thought to himself _Hmm. that dragonair looks strong but it's weak against grass types like me._ He pondered the thought for a brief moment and ran up to the dragonair "I'll battle you!" Evan said to the dragonair.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 4, 2008)

(Actually, Dragonair is _resistant_ to Grass-types.)

"Well, sure," she said, and took a position. Then she fired an Ice Beam at Evan.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 4, 2008)

(Oh yea, I keep thinking dragonair is a water type:sweatdrop:)

The beam of ice hit Evan hard. Evan used sunny day, lift his head up and shot a beam into the sky that caused all the clouds to disapear. He gave a slight smile and used synthesis quickly after that caused his wounds to disapear.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 4, 2008)

_Gah,_ Dragonair thought. She flew at Evan with a Dragon Rush.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 4, 2008)

"Blaziking, I'm flattered that you like me," Nidoking said. "But I wouldn't like you bluffing/bragging about how high a level you are. Level and intelligence don't matter, but the good of other qualities." _If only one of my attacks worked on him,_ Nidoking thought. He could think of none. Wait! All this time Nidoking had been striking the Munchlax's stomach. He wondered what the back might do, but Nidoking wasn't in the mood right now.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 4, 2008)

Evan stumbled as the attack hit him. Few moments later he pulled a leaf from his side and used grasswhistle hoping the dragonair would fall asleep


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"OOH!! A BATTLE!!" Blaziking said excitedly. He reached into his bag and took out a big movie theater container of buttered popcorn and a seat from a movie theater and set them up to watch the battle. "Trust me my dear Obese, I have much battling experience! More that you can imagine! More than Crunchy can imagine!"

"It's true," Crunchy said emotionlessly. "Hey, can I have a bit of the popcorn?" Blaziking handed a little bit to Crunchy.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Dragonair, alarmed by the Grasswhistle, was startled, then fell into a deep sleep.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Nidoking swung his arm, nearly hitting the top of Blaziking's head. _Darn, now she'll never help me with this annoying Munchlax._ "Do not call me Obese," he told Blaziking, with a hint of anger in his voice. "Just because we have nicknames doesn't mean you have to call us by them. I have a hint of where your weak spot is, and I don't want to have to defeat you by attacking it." Nidoking whispered something to Crunchy. "Hey, Crunchy, if that's what your name is, I'm getting annoyed with my nickname. How about you?"


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Evan quickily used giga drain to sapp the sleeping dragonair's health. Although it wasn't much but Evan felt more energized


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Hmm, I've been called Crunchy by Blaziking," Crunchy said, gesturing to Blaziking who was licking a rock, "ever since we met. At first, I was angry, now, I tend to refer to myself as Crunchy more than my real name which I forget at the moment."

"That's right Obese!" Blaziking said happily.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Biba bounced his way out of the woods and looked around. he could see Pokémon everywhere he looked - in the sky, in the fields, in the river nearby - and it excited him. e jumped around the place for a while, before he found himself approaching a small group of Pokémon, most of whom were much bigger than him.

"Hi," he said nervously, "Who are you?"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Blaziking looked and saw the young Azurill and squealed. "HOORAY!! A NEW FRIEND!!" Blaziking ran over and squeezed the Azurill. "Your name will be Constipation!" Blaziking said excitedly.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Biba was startled when a Munchlax ran over squealing, then felt himself being hugged tightly. He also registered the 'nickname' the Munchlax gave him with slight surprise.

"Erm... sorry?" he asked, completely bewildered.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

can I enter me a pokemon?(ok i really want 2 but ill choose.hmmmm...........)
Oh Oh I've Got It!
pokemon:shiny mew
details:a lighter shade of blue than normal,and her tail's a little long,but other than that,she's perfectly normal
nickname:dreams(please call her that in the comic not anything munchlax says!)
moves:SolarBeam,Psychic,Aqua Jet and Fire Spin
personality:She's playful and acrobatic(loves to do flips!)she doesn't like to fight but is pretty powerful when she does.When she appears in the comic,she will be disguised as a shiny Pikachu named Shockers.when defeated in battle,she will go to normal form,her Mew form.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Nidoking had been saving an idea for a way to stop the nickname-calling. He thought the time was not right yet, but his plan would be put into action soon.
Nidoking walked over to the Azurill. He loomed over it but tried not to act intimidating. "Hello, new one. My name is Nidoking. Who are you?" He bent down and held out a hand to the little blue Pokemon, stroking it softly on the head a couple of times.


----------



## Nope (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

X-Ray ignored the blabbering pokèmon, and saw an Azurill approach them. "And who are you?" He said, ignoring the hi. "By that, I mean your real name, not the nickname Blaziking gave you. I'm X-Ray, by the way."
He scanned the Azurill. It was like all Azurills, except that it had a bit lighter skin than a normal Azurill.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Biba smiled and told them his name. "According to my Mum, it's short for Beach Ball," he said, "A bit silly really."

He looked around. A Nidoking, a Munchlax and a Luxray so far.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Dragonair woke up from Grasswhistle. She saw an Azurill looking at Blaziking. Then she whispered, "Stay away from the Munchlax. He'll just give you an annoying nickname."
She then turns to Evan and asks,  "Are you ready to continue?"


----------



## Nope (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"He have already." X-Ray said, then he turned Biba "Right, Constipation!" He grinned. "He have given everyone a nickname. Mine is Bobobo-bobobo or something like that. But my real name is X-Ray, as I just said." He looked at the Azurill, then turned to Blaziking. "What is your nickname Blaziking? Fatty? Idiot? Noob??" He laughed at him.

((Btw, Castform, I am a Luxio in this RPG :D))


----------



## Darksong (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Dragonair slapped her head with her tail at the Azurill's nickname. "Don't worry," she said to him, "I think Blaziking is the only one who does that."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Why are you all looking at Constipation like that? He's mine! I found him first!" Blaziking said protectively, running a few yards away from the group, still squeezing the Azurill.

"Ayiyi," Cruncher said, exasperated.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

has no one paid attention to the entry i made on page 7?
its the bottom one(or near it,anyway)


----------



## Zeph (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

((Yes, but we can't accept it, the owner (Yanmega) has to -_-))


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

oh where is he?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

(Obviously he's not here yet. Wait)


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

i sent him a PM for some reason.....


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

For Pete's sake Mewtwo! Be patient! He's probably busy doing other things right now! I'm sure you're not going to die within the next day. Just wait. It's getting annoying with you posting, complaining about it. Stop it. Please.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

ok


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

(Your accepted Mewtwo)

"Yes" Evan replied to the Dragonair. Evan lept onto the Dragonair's tail and bit it firmly.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Nidoking sat down next to Blaziking. "We can all be friends with Biba," he said and pushed the Munchlax aside with his tail, which had the strength to snap a telephone pole, like all Nidokings'. He stepped closer to the little blue Azurill, and talked to him softly. "Don't worry, I don't bite. And I'm not hungry anymore. We can be good friends," he said as he ran a finger down the Pokemon's face and lifted his chin up gently. "That's just an action of sympathy from me."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Ow!" Dragonair shook her tail wildly, then used another freezing-cold Ice Beam on the Leafeon.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Blaziking glared at Obese. "You give me back my little Constipation!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Nidoking smiled. Now his plan would be put into action. It had a 50% chance of working, no less but maybe more. He left Biba where he was, and turned his head towards Blaziking. "Now it's time for you to take a beating."
Nidoking lowered his head and charged at the Munchlax, straight at his belly. But then, for a fakeout, Nidoking ran past Blaziking and immediately turned, hitting the azure Pokemon on the side of his back with a Megahorn.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Ahh," Blaziking said, relaxed. "That feels unbeleivably good. DO IT AGAIN!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Nidoking roared in frustration. "HOW IS IT POSSIBLE FOR YOU STUPID MUNCHLAX TO LOSE HITPOINTS FROM AN ATTACK ANYWAY?!" Now everyone knows that when Nidoking get mad, they go on a rampage. And when they go on a rampage, it's impossible to stop them. Nidoking launched himself at Blaziking hitting him on the back of his head with his fist. The Poison-type then swung his head to the side and cried out as he brought his head in contact with the Munchlax's body and just about sent him flying. Then, Nidoking whirled around in a circle, finishing the circle with a pole-shattering whip of his strong tail.


----------



## Nope (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

X-Ray watched Nidoking charge at Blaziking, but instead of hitting him in his stomach, he ran past him, turned and hit him in the back with a Megahorn. Surprisingly, Blaziking seemed to like it!
_How is it possible that that Munchlax can withstand such a powerful move?_
He turned to Blaziking. "Hey, Blaziking! How is it that you haven't evolved yet? I thought Munchlax' evolves into Snorlax with max happiness."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Ah, Obese, when you charge at me it relieves me of all of my worries," Blaziking said happily as he floated to the ground. "Well, in some areas, Munchlax evolve via high I.Q, and I am proud to say that I have both! But if I evolve I will lose my agility, be less likely to be as happy, and probably be injured more."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

(Yanmega, are you going to attack?)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Nidoking just got even angrier at the fact that even a spine-shattering tail strike didn't leave a dent on Blaziking. Of course, his attack power was nearly all the way up now. Nidoking circled around Blaziking until he moved at blinding speed. Then, he made a sharp turn and wrenched just the points of his horns into Blaziking's skin. "You won't be immune to poison until you evolve," he growled. "My horns automatically inject a powerful venom on contact with another object. You'll slowly lose hitpoints until you faint." Nidoking smiled, his eyes still burning with a raging fire, and pulled his horns out of Blaziking. Then, he charged at the weakened Munchlax. But this time, he did a controlled tail-swing, which he thought would nearly shatter Blaziking's spine. After that, he wiggled his head underneath him and sent the Munchlax flying into the air. "That's going to be a hard landing," he said, sounding evil but actually just very mad.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"WHEE!!!" Blaziking squealed happily. He began to flap his arms and slowly landed back onto the ground. Crunchy handed him a Pecha Berry. Blaziking ate it. "Yum! Yay for Pecha Berries!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

((Game text: Nidoking's RAGE is building!
Nidoking's RAGE is building!
Nidoking's RAGE is building!
No, Nidoking does not know Rage. He is on a rampage.
And by the way, is it godmodding for Blaziking to be making up battle invincibilities on the spot?))

Nidoking just got angrier at this action from Blaziking. "There's no stopping me!" he roared, with much rage in his voice. His eyes were red with anger as he raced toward Blaziking, who was quite far away. He tossed the Munchlax into the air, straight up. This time, Nidoking leaped up too, and put his hands on top of Blaziking's body. He gave him a downward shove, and quickly spun around, making his muscular tail whip the Munchlax into an extremely hard impact with the ground. Nidoking fell down, head first, but twisted and landed on top of Blaziking with a rage-powered Double Kick.

((Fwee, Hidden-Lotus-like stuff. Except not as scary. *shudders*))


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

((Hmm, good point))

"WHEE!!! That was fun," Blaziking said happily after Nidoking quit hitting him. "Let's do this again sometime!"

((EDIT: I editted the last post for the poison thingy))


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Dragonair asked Evan, "Actually, is it OK if we stop this battle? I'm not in the mood now." She turned to Blaziking. "Seeing as Nidoking is, unfortunately, not leaving a scratch on you, I'll resort to my plan C." Dragonair stayed to watch Nidoking's combo attacks, then flew off, further into the forest than last time after calling, "I actually never did plans A or B!!" The Noctowl, Farfetch'd, Ninetales and Tyrogue had left, but she wasn't coming for them. 
 As she flew farther and farther, she eventually reached a village-like plateau, with many Pokemon. But she didn't stop until she reached a large, hollow tree, and climbed up until she reached another hole, which led to a cave. There sat a Weavile, Grumpig, and Spoink.
 Dragonair told the Weavile, "I'm sorry for disturbing you, but there's trouble on the beach far off from here. There's been a strange Munchlax taunting us, and he needs to be stopped. Is it okay if you help me?"
 The Spoin frowned. "Spoiink..."
 Apparently, it couldn't talk.
 To Dragonair's dismay, the Weavile actually accepted. "Well, sure. This sounds like a mission for just one Pokemon."
 Dragonair didn't catch his name, but the Weavile, coincidentally, called in a Munchlax. He complained, "But I'm still hungry!"
 "He'll go with you," she said, and sent the two Pokemon off.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

When Rat Face and the other Munchlax came, Blaziking was singing "Irreplacable" and dancing to it. Crunchy was muttering many vulgar words.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Nidoking was at maximum anger. ((Now time for the real Hidden Lotus! EEP! *shudders* anyway...)) However, he was deterred by the fact that the Munchlax couldn't be hurt. Still, he came at Blaziking with full power punches and horn attacks, and then, stopped, holding Blaziking in one hand. "DIE!" he yelled, launching his forehead at the Munchlax, using a Horn Drill-like attack. ((Remember: Pokemon don't die; they faint.)) He whipped his tail into the Big Eater Pokemon several times. "Don't cry! I just want to break a bone or two!" his voice was filled with rage so much that it sounded like another Pokemon talking. Nidoking caught a glance of Dragonair and another Munchlax. Nidoking's senses were focused on the Munchlax that he was holding, so he dropped Blaziking and whirled at him with a series of punches, kicks, and finally, a full-body slam.

((Gardevoir already told me what the Pokemon thing was. You know, the ones looking over a canyon? And the Weavile and pigs? And Munchlax? Anyway, you don't have to guess.))


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Ah, I should hire you as a full time massager Obese!" Blaziking said happily.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Blaziking, I've had enough of your silly antics. Say hello to my friend here. We'll just call him Butterfly for now." 
 "Butterfly" nodded, and stepped up. "So you're Blaziking." Butterfly slammed into Blaziking with the force of a rock slide. "I'm the same level as you. There's no way you can't take damage now."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"WOW!! You're better a massages than Obese!" Blaziking said excitedly. "I'm going to call you GOREFUNKLE!!" Blaziking then squeezed the other Munchlax.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

(I said, he's the same level as you. I think you have to take damage, otherwise it's godmodding.)

"GOREFUNKLE?" Butterfly roared. "That only shares two letters with my real name!" He body slammed Blaziking, even harder this time. "And I don't accept hugs!" The Silk Scarf around his neck added to the power of his attack.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Nidoking heard the word "Butterfly" from Dragonair, and instantly recognised the Munchlax. "'Butterfly'!" he shouted, happy but still raging against Blaziking. "Butterfly" had it under control, but Nidoking was still in the scene. "I'll help you. My name is Nidoking!!" he roared. He was impressed by 'Butterfly.' Still, he assisted the strong warrior with a slam of his tail, carefully keeping both eyes on the correct Munchlax, who was Blaziking. Then, with Crunchy at a safe distance, Nidoking injected his horns into Blaziking once more. "You can probably take it from here," Nidoking said, his voice back to normal. His eyes' red glow faded, and he collapsed on the ground, thinking of the Tyrogue, who was his friend's friend.


----------



## LatiasGemstone (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Can I join?
Pokemon:Lucario
Apperence:where It would be light blue, there is dark blue. where the black is, it's light blue.
Personality:Dark and evil-looking at first, but she really is kind inside. She's somewhat annoyed because she's the only female who's not bubbly and overly-friendly.
Gender:Female
Nickname(Optional):Rukario


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Blaziking stood still. "You...hurted...me," he said slowly.

"OH NO!! TAKE COVER!!" Crunchy cried out, jumping behind a rock. Just then, Blaziking roared and charged with immense power towards Gorefunkle and hit him with a powerful Brick Break.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

((MD, you don't need to put "Butterfly" in quotes.))
Butterfly said, "I'm a Munchlax but I'm a ninja!" He smiled before he was hit by the Brick Break. He had gone through lots of endurance training.
 "I've battled two Snorlax at once who were tougher than you," he taunted, before he hit Blaziking with a well-aimed punch.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Blaziking jumped up into the air and did a 360 jump. He landed on top of Gorefunkle and began to dance.

"This is what happens when you agitate an annoying bear you idiot," Crunchy said to Nidoking.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Nidoking heard Butterfly say something about battling two Snorlax at once. "WASHING MACHINE!" he yelled, but quieted down. "Dragonair." Nidoking stood up and turned his head toward the snake-like Pokemon. "See if any other of these Pokemon are available. I can think of someone who has potential ability that's tougher than Blaziking, but get one more of Butterfly's 'friends.' I won't be much of a help, considering how much stronger Butterfly is than me. It'll be like battling that single Snorlax again if you don't hurry. We know that led to the..." voice trailed off. _...two-month "Great Depression." Luckily for my friend, Sunflora showed up._ Nidoking smiled, thinking of the sensitive Pokemon. He shook the thought out of his head and focused on Blaziking. He was dancing on top of Butterfly. "Hey, Butterfly." Nidoking said. "Keep at it." Then he looked at Blaziking. "This wouldn't have happened if you hadn't called me Obese. Now if you promise to stop using dumb nicknames like that, then Butterfly here can go back home and finish his meal."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Blaziking stared. Two Pokemon. Versus him. He gulped. Suddenly, out of the woods, came a Beedrill that flew next to the battle.

"Wazzup?" she asked. Blaziking looked at her happily.

"TOKOMO!! You're here!" he said happily.

"Yeah, at last. Damn those Kadabra," she muttered. "Thankfully, I evolved. Hi Crunchy!"

"Hey," Crunchy said, depressingly. She came out of hiding behind the rock.

"What did you do this time?" Tokomo asked, looking at the Nidoking and other Munchlax.

"They got mad that they couldn't do anything to me," Blaziking said. Crunchy handed him a Pecha berry.

"You might need this," she said. "Come on Tokomo, I think he needs help."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Dragonair left for the village.
(Sorry don't want to bore you! :D)
She soon returned with the Sunflora. The Sunflora asked Butterfly, "How did you get here?"
 "We'll just call you Hand for now, okay?" He replied to the Sunflora, and used Rollout on a nearby Beedrill.
 Meanwhile, Hand turned to Blaziking. She had a special ability to use her leaves as hands, and hit the Munchlax with a powerful Force Palm.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Stop this," Nidoking said to Butterfly and Hand, the new Sunflora.  "There is no need to attack these two. And I understand you just got here, Hand, but I think it's already time for you to go back. Butterfly can eat some more if he wants." Nidoking kept himself facing away from the sensitive Sunflora so she wouldn't faint. "Aaaanyway, as long as Blaziking doesn't use annoying nicknames then fights won't break out between Pokemon with unkind nicknames."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Okay." Hand stopped in the middle of her Force Palm and said, "Come on, Butterfly, let's go back."
 "Yay!" Butterfly cheered, and ran back with her.
 Dragonair gasped, "He sure is fast for a Munchlax, isn't he?"
_Ha. Blaziking never got a chance to give Hand a nickname.
 I wonder what that Noctowl would feel like if he got a nickname..._
((Remember, Blaziking, you can't hear other people's thoughts unless you're a Psychic type or something.))


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

(Sorry, accepted)

"Yes, we can stop battling" Evan said to the dragonair. Evan decided he would find the treasure on his own. So Evan trotted to the mountins, where the treasure map lead. As Evan passed through a shortcut to the mountins through the forest he thought what the treasure might be.


----------



## Nope (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

((Mewtwo, That is godmodding. You can't control Evan just like that, it's Yanmegas character!))

X-Ray saw the Dragonair come with another Munchlax, apparently named Butterfly. Blaziking and Butterfly fought, but Nidoking told them to stop and Butterfly left.
"I hope you'll stop calling us stupid nicknames now, Blaziking." He stared at the beaten up Munchlax.


----------



## Lili (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Creme jumped agian and turned around to see the Scyther.
"Butch!"


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

(sorry,i needed SOMEONE to see the pikachu!)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

((You could wait))

"WAIT!! HAND!" Blaziking shouted, "I FORGOT TO TELL YOU; YOU'RE NEW NAME IS BIRDMEAT!! There, that felt good. Didn't it Obese?"


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

((Pokemon:Eevee
Appearance:My avatar and banner in my sig. mixed.
Personality:Hyper, but not too hyper. Sometimes annoyingly hyper.
Gender:Female
Nickname(Optional):Fluffy
Age(Optional):1 1/2 human, 12 pokemon years.
Abilities(Optional):Fluffy is extremely strong for her age. She also likes to cook.
Other(Optional):She likes pie, and steak, but mostly pie. =3 Fluffy is a good enough nickname. No stupid nicknames.))


----------



## Hoeruo (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Pokemon: Lairon
Appearance: Normal Lairon. He has a blue bandana on his left front foot.
Personality: The defensive guy. He defends what he means and his friends and territory. He defends almost everything! He is also very Aggresive to things. He only respects his best friend X-Ray.
Gender: Male
Nickname(Optional): Defron
Age(Optional): 15 human years.
Abilities(Optional): He has a really high defense, and is a pro fighter along with X-Ray. They are a team.
Other(Optional): Nothing.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Dragonair turned to Blaziking. "Birdmeat? If you want to call anyone Birdmeat, make it someone like a Dialga. Besides, she couldn't hear you. She's probably all the way back at her village right now."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Nidoking sighed. "At least you could have named me Spike," he told Blaziking. "Now what do we do? No more action. Oh yes!" Nidoking lumbered off to the village Dragonair had gone to earlier. He soon found an Arcanine and a Growlithe. "Happy birthday!" he said and went back to the clearing.
"What was that all about?" the Arcanine asked his buddy. His reply was an "Arf...?" from the Growlithe. "Yes, I know it's my birthday..." said the Arcanine.
Nidoking looked at Dragonair with an explaining glance. "Now, Blaziking. Can you please not use nicknames? It gets very annoying."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Are you saying that you don't like my nicknames?" Blaziking asked, in a sad tone.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

(Hoeruo and Fluffy the Eevee your accepted)


----------



## Nope (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Ditto. I hate that you call me Bobo." X-Ray said. He then trotted into the forest and found some berries.
_Berries are good, but meat are better..._ He thought as he ate them. _Especially the Buneary meat mum made for me when I was a small kitten._


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"But Bobobo-bo-bo-bobo! You must at least APPRECIATE your name!" Blaziking said desperately. Tokomo and Crunchy rolled their eyes.

"Here he goes again," Tokomo said.

"Thanks to you guys, he's going to go into a state of depression," Crunchy said menacingly to the Nidoking and Dragonair.


----------



## Nope (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Ne-ver will I appreciate such a stupid, childish name that was made by a stupider, childisher Munchlax!" He growled loudly. His fur began to spark.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Nidoking walked over to the sad Blaziking, with a hand on his back. "It's alright, Blaziking," he said reassuringly. "You can think of nicknames that fit our species, like Spark for X-Ray and Spike for me. And maybe Serpent for Dragonair."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Nah, I'd prefer Whirlpool or Aquapothecar or something," Dragonair chimed. "Rat Face would be more appreciated by a Rattata or Raticate." She smiled. "I know you want to be friends with us, but we can be friends with you if you give us nicknames that aren't so offending."


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Fluffy was at the edge of the woods, watching the group of pokemon, and wondering whether she should go and greet them or not.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Dragonair told Blaziking, "Wait! I like the nickname 'Moonwing!'"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Blaziking stared at them thoughtfully. "Hmm, I know! I'll name you-" Crunchy covered his mouth before he could say anything else.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"So what's the plan?" Nidoking asked, arms crossed. "I think we should get nicknames according to our types, like Venom for a Poison-type and Static for an electric type. What do you think?"


----------



## Nope (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

X-Rat turned to the Nidoking. "Good idea. My nick could be Shockerz or Spark or maybe Thunder or..." He continued that for a while.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Fluffy's curiosity got the best of her, and she walked over to the group of pokemon. "Eh, hi, what'cha talking about?" she asked nervously. "By the way, my name's Fluffy."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"FLUFFY!!" Blaziking said, jumping up and squeezing the newcomer. "You're name will be DRUNK DEMON!!"

"Don't worry, you'll get used to it," Tokomo said, exasperated.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"...Drunk ...Demon...?" Fluffy pushed the Munchlax off her. "How does that have to do anything with me? Do I act drunk? Do I look drunk? Do I act _demonish?_" She was very confused.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Yes," Blaziking said dimwittedly. Tokomo and Crunchy slapped their foreheads in complete unison.

"Idiot," they both also said in unison.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Fluffy cocked her head. "How so?"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Well," Blaziking said thoughtfully, "You look demonic, and you act like a drunkard!"


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Ok, I understand the demonic part, but I still don't understand the drunk part. Anyway, my names Fluffy, not 'Drunk Demon.'" Fluffy looked to the others. "And what are your names?"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"I'm Blaziking!" Blaziking said. "That's Tokomo-"

"And I'm-" Crunchy began.

"She's Crunchy!" Blaziking chimed in.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"I'm Dragonair. He used to call me Rat Face, but he agreed to give me a better, less offending nickname.
 "So you're Fluffy? A nice name, if you ask me. Drunk Demon doesn't fit you at all."
 Dragonair twirled around a bit and  looked at Blaziking. "Isn't that right?" She glared at him as if to say, _The answer is yes, or I kill you with Dragon Rage._


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Well, the demon part might be 'cause I'm black and red." Seeing the look on Dragonair's face, Fluffy backed away only slightly and unnoticeably.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"No, I don't think that's right," Blaziking said bluntly.

"He doesn't deal well with sarcasm," Tokomo said quickly.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

She looked back at Fluffy. "Well, anyway. I usually just call myself Dragonair or Moonwing. You can do the same."


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"I kinda do like the demon part of the name, but can you replace drunk with something else?" she asked Blaziking. Then she turned to the Dragonair. "I'll just call you Moonwing." ^_^


----------



## Darksong (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"He won't listen to you. Don't ask. He just might make it something worse."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"Moonwing?" Blaziking said, confused. "That's a dumb name. Call her Tokyo!"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Dragonair heard Blaziking say her name. "Tokyo! I like that! From now on, I'm Tokyo. Thanks, Blaziking!" She flew around in a few loops.
((Your post, Blaziking, is number 222 on this thread... XD))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Nidoking looked at Fluffy. "My name is Nidoking. Like Tokyo over there, Blaziking agreed to give me a less offending nickname than Obese. Isn't that right?" he asked the Munchlax. Without waiting for an answer, he turned to fluffy and gently stroked her from her head to the tip of the tail. "I've never liked newcomers, but you're especially cute."


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Fluffy blushed slightly under her fur. "Thanks." She turned to the group. "So, Blaziking, Tokyo, er... Crunchy, and Nidoking. Who are the rest of you?"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

Tokyo said to Blaziking, "I'm off to train!" And dove to the seafloor, where she found a Sharpedo worth battling. She quickly fired a Dragon Rush, then Ice Beam, freezing the water ahead of her. The Sharpedo was tough, however, and was able to withstand both attacks. It quickly swam at her with a Crunch, and Tokyo began to bleed. She finished the Sharpedo off with Dragon Rage and swam deeper, where she might find a stronger Octillery to battle.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"I'm Tokomo," Tokomo answered.

"Hmm, Obese, I need a new nickname for you, hmm," Blaziking said thoughtfully. He thought. And continued to think.

"This could be a while," Crunchy muttered.


----------



## Nope (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokemon Island (Still accepting)*

"I'm X-Ray." X-Ray turned to Fluffy the Eevee. "I suppose it's nice to meet you." He looked at the strangely coloured Eevee. "How did you get that colour?"


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 9, 2008)

(Mewtwo I'm just going to ignore your post about Evan attacking the pikachu)

As Evan continued to run through the forest and saw a few of the pokemon he met earlier. Evan decided to say hi "Hello everyone!" he said happy to see the few pokemon still in the forest. He saw a strangely colored Eevee "Hello my name is Evan, whats your name?" Evan said greeting the Eevee.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 9, 2008)

"It runs in the family," she answered X-Ray, then turned to Evan. "Glad to meet you Evan, my name's Fluffy."


----------



## Lili (Jul 9, 2008)

Creme was now back to hopping happily(agian, that sounds corny) when she heard Mr.Evan's voice. And Mr.Blaziking's! 
She bounded over to them and saw an Eevee. She curtsied.
"Hello, Miss. My name's Creme." The Buneary introduced herself.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 9, 2008)

"My name's Fluffy."

((So many introductions!!!!))


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 10, 2008)

(i will delete my last post,pretend it never happened XD)
A Pikachu came along."Hi!"it said.(remember,this is a Mew in disguise)I'm Shockers!(not the real name,but a name for the pikachu form)How is everyone doing?

p.s.she needs a losing battle to turn into the Mew she is


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 10, 2008)

"Hi! My name is Fluffy."


----------



## Lili (Jul 10, 2008)

"It's nice to meet you, Miss Fluffy. You too, Miss Shockers. I'm Creme." 
She curtsied.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

"Her name isn't Creme!" Blaziking interjected. "Her name is Gutnorsomhemoroobageejeebedoofilia, or Gutnorsomhemoroobageejeebedoofili for short! Goodness!"


----------



## Lili (Jul 10, 2008)

Creme started to blush.
"Yeah... Blaziking likes to call me that." She said, sort of embarassed.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 10, 2008)

Evan heard the comment that blaziking said "Thats the weirdest name I've ever heard! Gutnorsomhemoroobageejeebedoofilia? Plus how is Gutnorsomhemoroobageejeebedoofilia short for Gutnorsomhemoroobageejeebedoofilia? That's just the same name repeted!" Evan said laughing


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

"No," Blaziking said slowly, "Gutnorsomhemoroobageejeebedoofilia has an "a" at the end. The short version doesn't. Duh."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 10, 2008)

Nidoking laughed. "What about my new nickname? What is it?" Meanwhile, he bent down next to Creme. "I've decided _not_ to eat you after all." He chuckled. "You'd make a good friend," he said, tapping the tips of the Buneary's ears.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

"How about Barglefrargle?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 10, 2008)

Nidoking laughed again. "That's good. Barglefaw- Bargle_frargle_. I like how you think, Blaziking." He gently stroked the Munchlax right between the ears. "You can call me Barglefrargle." He stood up. "You all have a decision," he declared to the group. "If you want, you can call me Barglefrargle. Otherwise, call me Nidoking."


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 10, 2008)

"I agree with Barglefrargle!" Fluffy said automatically. She turned to Blaziking. "So what's my name?"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

"Well," Blaziking said, "Drunk Demon is too long, how about Bob?"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

Soon Tokyo encountered a cave. She decided it might contain an Octillery. As she slithered through the entrance, she was wrapped by a tentacle. She froze it with an Ice Beam, and escaped the Octillery's grasp. She then sent a Dragon Rush at it, churning the water in front of her and slamming her tail into the Octillery. It sent a BubbleBeam, but she popped each one of them with her tail, and used another Ice Beam to chill the Octillery.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 10, 2008)

"Well sorry!" Evan said to Blaziking sarcasticly.

"Hey wait... I'm the only one without a nickname" Evan said with a grin "Can I get a nickname?" Questioned Evan


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 10, 2008)

"Eh, can you give me a more girlish name."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

Blaziking thought for a moment. "Well 'Evan' I already called you Fluff n' Snuff, and Fluffy, how about Roberta Fargle?"


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 10, 2008)

Fluffy looked at Evan. "But he's not even fluffy! Why is he called 'Fluff n' Snuff'! I wanna be called Fluff n' Snuff! Name him Leaf or something." Now that Fluffy knew that they wouldn't hurt her, she started acting whiny, which was her way of showing she was hyper.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

"Fine! You are Fluff n' Snuff, and he is Mr. Airhead. And with the power invested in me, I now pronounce you husband and wife!" Blaziking exclaimed. "You may kiss the bride!"

"We honestly have never seen him before in our lives," Tokomo said.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 10, 2008)

"Huh?" Evan said.

"Were not getting married!" Evan exclaimed "I just wanted a nickname! Like bud or... or... um... somthing!"


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 10, 2008)

"Heck no! I am not marring anyone until I'm older! Or kissing anyone, for that manner!"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

As soon as the Octillery was frozen, Tokyo gave it a Dragon Rage, KOing it. She swam back up to shore and slammed into a random Pidgey flying in the sky. It fell to the ground. "Anyone hungry?"


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 10, 2008)

Fluffy looked at the Pidgey Tokyo killed. "I am! I love meat!"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

"You do?" Blaziking said happily. "Here, try this!" Blaziking then handed her what looked like a perfectly cooked and delicious steak.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 10, 2008)

"Wow! Thanks!" She took it. "Wait, where'd you get it?"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

"I made it myself! It has the perfect blend of spices to make it a mixture of sweet and spicy and tangy and all sorts of flavors! Try it!" Blaziking urged.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 10, 2008)

"I WANT SOME!I WANT SOME!!!"cried Shockers."I WANT SOME STEAK!!!"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

"No!" Blaziking said snobbishly. "It's for Fluff n' Snuff only! I'll make you one later!"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

Tokyo laughed, "I caught this Pidgey for someone here, so it'd be best if you ate this." She plucked the feathers out, which took a while.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 10, 2008)

When Tokyo was done,Shockers thunder-bolted it to cook it."Yummy!This is good!"


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 10, 2008)

Fluff n' Snuff sniffed the steak, then bit into it. "Wow! This is great!" She ate it in only a few gulps, then asked, "Can I have some more!?" She was becoming more and more hyper.

((Mah naims Fluff n' Snuff naow! >=3))


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

"No, you can't," Blaziking said. "I'd have to get some more Eevee meat to make it."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

Tokyo slapped her head with her tail. She said to Fluff, "Well at least you didn't eat your exact self."


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 10, 2008)

"Anyone up for a friendly battle?"asked Shockers.(hey,its weird Blaziking hasn't nicknamed me yet)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

"AHA!!" Blaziking said, ignoring the fact that he turned an Eevee into a cannibal, "I FINALLY FOUND A MEW!!!" He grabbed the Pikachu and began squeezing. "I know you're a Mew because I just know it! Only a mew would ask for a battle so quick into a relationship! NOW I GET THREE WISHES!!!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 10, 2008)

"Whaat..?" Barglefrargle said. "Shockers can't possibly be a Mew. He's a Pikachu." Barglefrargle tapped the orange Pokemon between the ears. "Hello. My name... you can call me Barglefrargle or Nidoking."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

"NOO!!" Blaziking roared and ran a few feet away, still clutching the Pikachu, "You can't have him! I found him! I get three wishes!"

"Blaziking, I think you're mixing Mew up with Jirachi," Crunchy said slowly.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 10, 2008)

"Hm, I guess I don't taste so bad anyway." Fluff n' Snuff thought about that. "But no one is allowed to eat me!" She thought some more. "And I'm not going to kill any of my kind. There are to few of us to eat anyway."


----------



## Nope (Jul 10, 2008)

"A Mew?" X-Ray struggled not to laugh. "Are you out of your mind? Or maybe your just blind. That is a _Pikachu_." He looked at the newcomer. "What's your name anyways?"


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 10, 2008)

"Maybe I am,maybe i'm not."said Shockers.She began to glow,and when she was done,Shockers was gone.In her place was a shiny Mew!"My real name is Dreams,but I've been using Shockers so I wouldn't draw suspicion"


----------



## Nope (Jul 10, 2008)

"You... Really are a Mew?! How..." X-Ray was really shocked, and looked at the Shiny Mew. "Well, then. Hi, Dreams."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

Tokyo turned to the Shiny Mew. "Hi, Dreams. I _really_ need battle practice. I always lose. Can I battle you, please?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 10, 2008)

Barglefrargle's eyes widened. "Wow, I didn't think Mew even existed. Anyway, hello, Dreams. You seem nice enough."


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment.And yes,I will battle you Tokyo.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

Tokyo sent an Ice Beam rushing toward Dreams, careful not to hit Barglefrargle.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 10, 2008)

Dreams shot up into the air to dodge it,then powered up for Solar beam.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

Tokyo hurled a Thunder Wave at dreams. She was about to use Hail but decided she wouldn't.
((Did you know that Dragonair's Japanese name literally means "white dragon?" Dratini's is Mini Dragon. Just thought I would say it while I was on topic. :) ))


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 11, 2008)

Mew floated there for a moment,trying to keep the Solarbeam energy in her.She eventually lost it.(that wont work)thought dreams to herself.She decided to do something...Different.>>Tokyo,Tokyo<<a voice seemed to say in tokyo's head(Mew is telepathically talking to Tokyo to distract her,and then strike,but tokyo doesn't know that)


----------



## Darksong (Jul 11, 2008)

_Huh? What do you want to tell me?_ Tokyo waited for Dreams to move.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 11, 2008)

>>I dont know,i just wanted to try it ^.^<<Dreams then attacked with Thunder!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 11, 2008)

During the battle, Blaziking was rubbing it in Barglefrarfle's face that Shockers was actually a Mew.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 11, 2008)

Fluff n' Snuff watched the fight, thinking, _I thought that Pikachu was kinda strange._


----------



## Darksong (Jul 11, 2008)

Tokyo was shocked by the Thunder, but snapped out of the mind-contact and attacked with a Dragon Rush.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 11, 2008)

Barglefrargle looked down at Blaziking. "I know that he's a Mew," he growled, and turned to face the battle. He watched Dreams play around on the battlefield. Barglefrargle muffled Blaziking's mouth by reaching down with a hand.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 11, 2008)

Dreams enveloped herself in a blue bubble,countering Dragon Rush!


----------



## Darksong (Jul 11, 2008)

((I said Dragon Rush. You should read posts carefully to avoid any mistakes.))

 Tokyo popped the bubble with a sharp Aqua Tail, then hit Dreams with Ice Beam again.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 11, 2008)

(sorry about the spell ^.^)
Dreams did a flip and shot up,but the ice beam hit her tail!"ah my tail's frozen!"exclaimed Dreams."hmmm...I know!"she exclaimed again.She flew next to Tokyo and hit her with her frozen tail.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 11, 2008)

((Ice Tail? That's a new one))

Barglefrargle, who was getting rather bored, threw a small pebble and it managed to sweep past Dreams' eyes. The Nidoking lay down. "Anyone up for two-at-a-time battle? As in, two battles at a time? Including the Dragonair/Mew one."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 11, 2008)

"I want Eevee steak, but there aren't any Eevee here," Blaziking said.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 11, 2008)

Tokyo tried to slither away, but was hit by "Ice Tail." The cold coursed through her, and then she quickly countered with a fast Aqua Tail.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 11, 2008)

Mew quickly realized what was going on and used this new move"Ice tail"on Aqua tail.The two struggled for power for a monent,then Aqua tail gave in.Tokyo got hit by Ice tail.Again.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 11, 2008)

Tokyo flew backwards, but wasn't finished yet. She blasted fire at Dreams. Dragon Rage.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 11, 2008)

Mew decided to brave it,saying it was moving so fast.When it hit Dreams,she fell to the ground.She managed to get up and shot a weak Psychic at Tokyo.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

Tokyo was struggling. _No... I'm stronger than this..._
 She used an Aqua Tail on Dreams again. She had lost too many battles before; she _had_ to win this time.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

Barglefrargle looked at the Dragonair. "You can do it, Tokyo! Don't give up! Retain focus!"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 12, 2008)

"RETAIN FOCUS AND RETAIN WATER!!" Blaziking said happily. Crunchy smacked him. Then Tokomo smacked him. Then both of them smacked him at the same time.

"What was that for? Blaziking asked.

"For being a peverted moron you moron!" Crunchy said dryly.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 12, 2008)

Fluff n' Snuff stared at Blaziking.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 12, 2008)

((WOOHOO!!! 1000th POST!!!))

"What?" Blaziking said as he saw Fluff n' snuff staring at him. "What did I do wrong?"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

((Congratulations, Blaziking. You are now a Butterfree! However, I have nothing else to say right now, since Mewtwo hasn't posted yet.))


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 12, 2008)

((You could respond to Blaziking's slightly peverted saying...))


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

"Retain water? What do you mean by that?" Tokyo resumed her Aqua Tail, heading straight for Dreams.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 12, 2008)

"Well, I, er, uh," Blaziking said hesitantly.

"He blabs random things at random moments," Crunchy said emotionlessly.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

"Oh," Tokyo said, and slammed into Dreams with an Aqua Tail (the same one as my last two posts).


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 12, 2008)

Mew was hit!Dreams barely had enough strength to get up.Mew shot a last-attempt Thunder.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 13, 2008)

Tokyo was a Dragonair, so it wasn't very effective, but the Mew was strong. Just like Dreams, she was barely standing, and used Dragon Rage to finish her foe off.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 13, 2008)

Mew shot a psychic.When the attacks collided,they exploded,leaving both Pokemon unable to battle(I hope that isn't godmodding)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2008)

((I don't know. Let someone else answer; it might be half-godmodding or something))

When the battle was a tie, Barglefrargle groaned. "Well at least Tokyo won half a battle."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 13, 2008)

Before she fainted (AGAIN!) Tokyo heard Barglefrargle say something. She chuckled.

_Why can't I be stronger..._


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 13, 2008)

Fluffy quickly used Helping Hand, trying to help Tokyo so that she could win. She just seemed so... sad. Fluffy didn't know how she knew this, but she didn't care.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 13, 2008)

Blaziking jumped gleefully. "We've got spirit yes we do! We'v got spirit, how 'bout you?" he said, gesturing to Tokyo.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 14, 2008)

While she was zonkd out, Tokyo could hear her thinking. 

_Why can't I be stronger...?
Losing like this doesn't help at all...
I have to win to be stronger... I'm no good at battling...

But I must keep trying in order to reach the top! There's no giving up...! Next time, I must try harder... try harder... and win. _


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 14, 2008)

_Well,i tried,i've never lost a battle,and have had only two ties,one against Mewtwo,now against Tokyo too.She is powerful,maybe even as powerful as Mewtwo_
thought Dreams.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 15, 2008)

((Are we allowed to sign up with two characters? I was thinking about adding one.))


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 15, 2008)

((Technically, I have two characters that I inadvertantly added; Tokomo and Crunchy))


----------



## Darksong (Jul 16, 2008)

Tokyo awoke not long after she had fainted. Seeming to forget that she had fainted, she yelled, "Everyone follow me! I want to introduce you to some people!" She flew off to the entrance of the village that she had gone to earlier, and waited for the others.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 16, 2008)

Fluff snapped out of her own little world, and followed Tokyo. "You guys coming?" she asked.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 16, 2008)

When Tokyo saw Fluff approach the gate. "We'll wait here for a moment, so that all the others can come." They were still hidden from the view of the eleven Pokemon lined up in front of the gate.
_They're a bit friendlier here,_ Tokyo thought.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 16, 2008)

Barglefrargle lumbered off after Tokyo and came to the entrance of the gate. He was bouncing up and down with excitement. _Finally, I get to meet these people! And in person!_


----------



## Darksong (Jul 16, 2008)

"Is Blaziking coming?" Tokyo asked Barglefrargle. She half-wanted him to meet these Pokemon.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 16, 2008)

Blaziking skipped merrily after Tokyo and the others. He arrived at a gate.

---------

"I've had enough of this for one day," Tokomo muttered.

"You said it," Crunchy said in response. There was a moment of silence. "Want to get some pizza?"

"Sure!" Tokomo answered.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 16, 2008)

"Okay," Tokyo said, "Everyone's here." She stepped in front of the gate. "These are my friends." The Pokemon there were Ninetales, Cherrim, Sunflora, Heracross, Arcanine, Growlithe, Farfetch'd, Noctowl, Tyrogue, Stantler, Grumpig, and Munchlax. She pointed at them from left to right. "VCR, !!, Hawaii, Mr. You-Don't-Recognize-Me, Flag, Alaska, Twenty, New Hampshire, Rhode Island, Paper, Akanamayoni, and, last but not least, California."
 California waved at Tokyo.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 16, 2008)

"Rhode Island!" Nidoking yelled. He ran up to him. "Nice to meet you."
"It is my pleasure," replied the Tyrogue. He shook hands.
"Just don't show me the Invisible Circus Act Treatment," Nidoking said and stepped back.
"Hello, Alaska," greeted Barglefrargle from his spot.
"Arf!"
"By the way," Nidoking said to Dragonair. "Where's the Buizel?"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 16, 2008)

"Oh, the Buizel? Let me think." Tokyo whispered to herself. "So the Mad Scientist thing was... when? Okay, then, that means...."
 "THAT'S IT!" she cried. "THE BUIZEL IS SOMEWHERE WEST OF THIS FOREST!"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 16, 2008)

Blaziking waved to the Pokemon. "So many Pokemon to nickname!"


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 16, 2008)

Mew woke up.She saw a lot of new pokemon,and happily floated over.


----------



## Nope (Jul 16, 2008)

((I think I have to quit :( I'm too far behind and stuff. Sorry.))


----------



## Darksong (Jul 16, 2008)

"No," Tokyo said, "They already have nicknames. Besides, you don't know what they could do to you if you insulted them..."
 When she heard Barglefrargle say "Invisible Circus Act Treatment", she slapped him. She then looked at all the Pokemon. They were still in line, except for the Munchlax, who was eating a Rabuta berry.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 16, 2008)

"Thanks," said Barglefrargle. "What do we do now?"
"Let's go get some r-" the Ninetales, VCR, had his mouth slapped shut by Nidoking.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 16, 2008)

"How should I know?" Tokyo said. "I just called New Hampshire, Twenty, VCR, and Rhode Island back for a bit. But they'll be able to teleport to where they were again."
 She turned to VCR. She was about to yell over him when Barglefrargle slapped his mouth. "Thanks for doing that," Tokyo sighed.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 17, 2008)

Dreams looked at the new Pokemon suspiciously,then calmed down and introduced herself.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 17, 2008)

"Don't worry," Tokyo said, "They don't bite, unless you provoke them."
 Hawaii said, "H-Hi, Dreams. I've never seen a Mew before."
 California just ate a Pecha berry.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 17, 2008)

"Wow!" Rhode Island, the Tyrogue, exclaimed. "I have never seen so many Pokemon before! It is a great thing!"
"Will you ever be quiet?" groaned the Farfetch'd, Twenty.
"Stop arguing," the Noctowl, New Hampshire, snapped.
Barglefrargle began to sing Number Two.
"Happy, Happy, I am happy because: insert reason here." A couple of lines later, Nidoking screamed.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 17, 2008)

Tokyo giggled. She then sang, "I do not want to be in the back... I am still in the back... 
Enough with the songs." She turned to the Pokemon. "Well, it's time for us to do something else. But does anyone want to do a short mock battle first?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 17, 2008)

"No thanks," said the Heracross, Mr. Y-D-R-M. "I'm going to go get something to eat." Meanwhile, the Grumpig began to rub her head. "Ow," Akanamayoni said randomly. The Stantler, Paper, just looked up at the sky.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 17, 2008)

"Nobody then?" Tokyo asked. "Okay. Goodbye, everybody!" She scanned the group once more and flew back to the beach.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 17, 2008)

"Hey, I want you guys to meet my parents!" Fluff ran off into the woods, stopping at her house, a hole in a giant tree.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 17, 2008)

Barglefrargle nodded and lumbered off next to Dragonair.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 17, 2008)

Tokyo did a U-Turn, following Fluffy to a tree with a hole in it. "Nice house. No really, I like it. I've always wanted to live in a tree, but I'm an ocean-dweller naturally."


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 17, 2008)

Mew saw Fluffy running off,and followed her to a tree with a hole,and there seemed to be a house inside.She knocked on the side of the tree,as if it were a door."May I come in?"she asked.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 18, 2008)

Blaziking followed Tokyo back and followed her into a tree. "Looks good, can I eat it?"


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 18, 2008)

Fluff glared at Blaziking. "No, you cannot eat it, where would I live if you did?" Without waiting for an answer, Fluff ran inside. "Fluffy! What did I tell you about running in the house!" her mother, Flare the Flareon, yelled. "Sorry mom, I just want you and dad to meet my new friends!" Flare sighed. "Well, let them in." Fluff ran outside and asked the group, "Well, what are you waiting for? Come in!"


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 18, 2008)

(comes in)
"Hi!"says Dreams.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 18, 2008)

"I don't think I can fit," says Barglefrargle, nearly causing the tree to snap when he attempts to go in. "If I try, the tree will probably fall down.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 18, 2008)

Tokyo slithers in, seeing a Flareon. "Hi there. My name is Tokyo, which was given to me by Blaziking." She pointed to the Munchlax. "I used to be just Dragonair. You can call me either one. Pleased to meet you!"


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 18, 2008)

Fluff's dad, a Vaporeon, came out of his room. "What is going on here!?" he asked surprised. Seeing a Mew and a Dragonair in the house was enough, but seeing the Nidoking trying to get in was to much for him. "Fluffy, are these your friends?" he asked in a trying-to-be-calm way. Fluff nodded sheepishly. "I think the introductions will have to be outside," Fluff said. She walked outside with her head down, her parents following. Her mother introduced herself first. "My name is Flare." "And I'm Viper," her dad said, "And I don't like anyone in my house." He snarled slightly, glaring at Fluff. "Eh, sorry, I forgot." She smiled weakly.


----------



## spinosaurus01 (Jul 18, 2008)

Pokemon: Dragonair
Apperence: Alot larger than most dragonair, The wing apendages on his head have become antlers, like those of a chinese dragon.
Personality: Strong, silent
Gender: Male
Nickname: Mizu
Age: 1000 Years
Abilities: Extreme weather control


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 18, 2008)

Dreams raced outside at the sight of an angry Vaporeon.She may have been more powerful than him,but she was shy-ish and didn't like people angry.She raced up the tree and said"I wont come down until your daddy promises not to yell at people!"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 18, 2008)

Tokyo exited politely, even though she was startled at Viper's anger. She looked up the tree and saw Dreams, who seemed to be upset. _Oh well, everyone does that sometimes. Why, I remember when I was a Dratini and I wouldn't go into the water._ She chuckled at the thought.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 18, 2008)

Barglefrargle backed up, letting Tokyo get out of the tree. He stopped when he was a few feet away from the entrance.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 18, 2008)

Viper calmed down slightly. "Ok, I'll try not to do that again," he said to Dreams. "Now, who are all of you." He sat down and waited for an answer.

((Viper's ok now, he gets angry sometimes. ^_^;))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 18, 2008)

"My name is Barglefrargle, but call me Nidoking." He nodded to the Vaporeon. "What's your name?"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 18, 2008)

Tokyo turned to the Vaporeon. "I'm Tokyo! Blaziking gave me that nickname!" She pointed to the Munchlax with her tail.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 18, 2008)

Mew cautiously came down from the tree."I'm Dreams!Blaziking discovered it...I'm nice to everyone that's nice to me!"she said,randomly changing subjects.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 18, 2008)

Viper nodded to everyone. "Alright, now that I know you pokemon, maybe we can be friends. But for now, I need to talk to Fluffy." He glared at Fluff again, and walked back to his home. Fluff followed, her head down and her tail dragging on the ground. Flare followed.

((I'm going to be gone for three days, so please do not disturb the Fluffy family.))


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 18, 2008)

Blaziking slipped away slowly and began to slowly nibble on the outside of the tree. "Mmm, barky!"


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 19, 2008)

Dreams psychically pulled Blaziking off the tree and gave him an apple.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 19, 2008)

Blaziking ate the apple in one bite and began to continue eating the tree.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 19, 2008)

Tokyo planned to startle Blaziking. She suddenly cried, "IT'S STOPPED AGAIN! THEY CHANGED THE TIME AGAIN AND NOW THE NOCTOWL AND FARFETCH'D AND NINETALES AND TYROGUE ARE STUCK UNTIL NEXT WEEKEND!!" She dug in the ground repeatedly out of sorrow.


----------

